# Pool filter sand for these plants?



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

These are the plants that I am planning to use:

Echinodorus Tenellus
Echinodorus Bleheri (Amazon sword)
Echinodorus Quadricostatus
Vals
Pennywort
Staurogyne repens

Is pool filter sand ok for these plants?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You will probably want to place some root tabs around the _Echinodorus_ spp., and perhaps even the _Vallisneria_ spp. that you plan to keep.

By the way, where did you manage to find _Staurogyne repens_ (Tropica 049G)? I have been looking for it and also UG for awhile now.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

What root tabs should I use and how do you use them? I've never used them before. Do I need to replace them often? For a 75 gallons should I get a better substrate instead for the long run, maybe use gravel instead so that nutrients can reach the roots? I am planning to house discus, cardinals and corys in this planted tank.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I hear these plants are relatively hardy and don't require tons of ferts, won't the fish waste seeping into normal gravel be sufficient?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> You will probably want to place some root tabs around the _Echinodorus_ spp., and perhaps even the _Vallisneria_ spp. that you plan to keep.
> 
> *By the way, where did you manage to find Staurogyne repens (Tropica 049G)? I have been looking for it and also UG for awhile now.*


just wanted to reiterate his question before it got lost in a sea of posts answering your qs.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh my bad, havent found it yet, might actually get another species that is more readily available. If you find any please tell me


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> What root tabs should I use and how do you use them? I've never used them before.


Most of them are pretty much the same; pick one and it should be fine. You can even make your own (Tom Barr has some good instructions).



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Do I need to replace them often?


I believe it is every few months. The last thing you want to do, however, is to disturb the root tabs and have them release their contents into the water column. That will generally trigger an algal bloom due to the sudden influx of nutrients.



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> For a 75 gallons should I get a better substrate instead for the long run, maybe use gravel instead so that nutrients can reach the roots? I am planning to house discus, cardinals and corys in this planted tank.


Gravel is still an inert substrate. Do you mean "planted" substrates such as Flourite, Eco Complete, etc (these are substrates with high CEC)? Or perhaps, are you talking about ADA substrates, etc?

To answer your question; it depends. What do you want to do in the long run? How long can you see yourself in this hobby, etc? I use "expensive" substrates, but I consider it an investment over the course of a lifetime 



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I hear these plants are relatively hardy and don't require tons of ferts, won't the fish waste seeping into normal gravel be sufficient?


It depends. Most _Echinodorus_ will grow very well, and will quickly outgrow your 75g aquarium. There are a few species that stay small.

It also depends on how much light you will have. The more light you have, the more demand there will be for CO2 and fertilization. In a high light tank, the amount of bioload that is generated by fish waste will be insufficient for plants.



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Oh my bad, havent found it yet, might actually get another species that is more readily available. If you find any please tell me


Too bad; I thought you had a source for Tropica 049G. I have not seen it in Canada yet (even at Menagerie, sadly).


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am planning to have high lighting, do I need to use fert tabs in conjunction with planted substrates like flourite/eco-complete?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You will want to use some kind of substrate fertilization in addition to water column dosing, since you have so many substrate nutrient dependent plants. 

Eco Complete and Flourite are not high in nutrients.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> You will want to use some kind of substrate fertilization in addition to water column dosing, since you have so many substrate nutrient dependent plants.
> 
> Eco Complete and Flourite are not high in nutrients.


In my case and my choice of plants, would it be better to get silica sand and use plant tabs or is it a necessity to get eco complete/flourite with the plant tabs?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.aquariumslife.com/aquasc...bstrate/substrate-materials-planted-aquarium/

This site will help.

Basically if you're doing rooting plants with high light and co2, sand is going to be a lot of work to make it work well.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

arc said:


> http://www.aquariumslife.com/aquasc...bstrate/substrate-materials-planted-aquarium/
> 
> This site will help.
> 
> Basically if you're doing rooting plants with high light and co2, sand is going to be a lot of work to make it work well.


+1 that site was very useful, thanks alot. Should I use flourite due to it's higher concentration of iron? My plant selection (mostly echonodorus spp) need primarily iron to stay green. I also wanted corys so flourite would mean that I can't have corys, any suggestions for bottom feeders?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Would Flourite sand not work with Cories?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I guess the sand would work. $30 a bag is quite steep though considering how I will need quite a few bags. Big al's canada is just ridiculously more than the american one, I should go shop in the states.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.profileproducts.com/en/lawn_garden/category/item/30

This is pretty much fluorite but a lot cheaper.

This mixed with sand would work


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

arc said:


> http://www.profileproducts.com/en/lawn_garden/category/item/30
> 
> This is pretty much fluorite but a lot cheaper.
> 
> This mixed with sand would work


Anyone have any reviews of that? Does it last as long as eco complete/flourite (lifetime lol).


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Actually I was thinking about another way to do this. Can I pot the plants (in larger containers of course) and use something like flourite or eco-complete in there with root tabs, and then use sand as my main substrate? I am not going to be doing a heavily planted tank and only the back and sides will be planted and maybe a bit in the middle. Would this work out or does the echinodorus have root systems that grow to be too large?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The pots would likely restrict the root growth of the _Echinodorus_ spp. They tend to have very large root systems, and having a pot will serve only to constrict them.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

If I use silica sand, do I put the root tabs simple near the plant? Or directly under it? Does it completely dissolve or does it need to be removed after a few months?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Near or directly under the plant is fine.

The tabs eventually dissolve completely on their own.

The last thing you want to do is to disturb the root tabs, causing them to release all their nutrients into the water column.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

I am surprised that no one suggested to put a layer of gardening soil and then cap it with sand or other substrate, just the way naturally planted aquariums are done. 
I have a tank with the same set up. The plants just love it and grow like crazy. Some people even put bunch of metal thing (nails, steel wool..) into the soil 
If you can find some potters red clay, put a nice layer of it on the bottom or mix it with the dirt. 
IMO sand is the best substrate, the closest to most plants' natural home.
Keep it real and simple.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

*Staurogyne stolonifera*



Darkblade48 said:


> By the way, where did you manage to find _Staurogyne repens_ (Tropica 049G)? I have been looking for it and also UG for awhile now.


Someone on http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com/ClassAuction/ has Staurogyne stolonifera for sale.


----------



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't use pool sand! The ugliness is not worth it!

In a pinch, construction sand in my opinion is the cheapest acceptable alternative.

Hear me out!

It not only has sand, but comes with complimentary small pebbles to add variation to your substrate! PLUS! You know how with some substrates you have to wash them over and over again before you can use them? well with construction sand, sure you have the fine mist of sand that gets suspended in water, but unlike other suspensions, these will settle out eventually. They will form a layer of unattractive dust at first but will fall in the cracks and settle at the bottom of the tank.

Watch out for the black dead spots though!

Other than that, you can try river rocks or pea pebbles. If I can recall correctly the link that was shown on the pond substrate, it's very light. Heavy enough that it will sink, but not good enough for aquatic plants. I THINK that's the reason I passed up on it.


----------

